# El Movimiento Burbujista ya tiene emblema, principios y objetivos.



## Elmasa (13 Feb 2017)

Celebramos hoy, una vez que el culebrón de los partidos ha pasado y que la espuma baja para destapar la mugre que sigue estando debajo. Saco a la luz el emblema, principios y objetivos del Movimiento Burbujista, con sus firmantes. *No es un partido político, ni busca serlo.*

¿La intención? conectarnos con otras iniciativas, como movimiento político de la sociedad y activar la potencia de este foro (dentro y fuera de él) en la difusión de las ideas CONTRA EL ESTABLISHMENT.

*Si eres burbujista, si apoyas estos principios, pon tu  en tus redes, en tu vestimenta, en tu coche, en tu yate o en tu cartera de Bitcoins.* * Por la libertad de pensamiento, la libertad de acción política y lucha ideológica.*

Así desde el foro burbuja observamos que :
​
-No vivimos en democracia, el sistema de partidos es una estafa, sea el partido que sea. Son grupos que obedecen al interés de sus cúpulas, y éstas a su vez a grupos económicos que se disputan la influencia y favores. La sociedad no es libre de actuar en política sin su aprobación y la de los medios que compran.
- El país está en la ruina, endeudado y rozando la suspensión de pagos.
- Los medios de comunicación sirven a oscuros intereses del poder, y se encargan de meternos con calzador su agenda política.
-Nuestros derechos y libertades están en peligro pues pueden ser cambiados a capricho por los partidos.

Consideramos que estos problemas, ante los que la sociedad se encuentra maniatada bajo la obligada jerarquía de los partidos para proponer y actuar, hacen urgente :


-Inicio de un periodo de Libertad para hacer una constitución de aproximadamente 10 meses-1 año con un gobierno en funciones. Tiempo suficiente para dar a conocer el funcionamiento de este proceso.
-Elaboración de distritos electorales de alrededor de 100000 habitantes procurando la distribución equivalente entre ellos de los sectores comerciales : primario, secundario y terciario.
-Libertad de todos los ciudadanos para presentarse a la elección de representante de su distrito para redactar la Constitución con el único requerimiento de conseguir suficientes firmas -avales- de sus vecinos.
-Libertad de pensamiento, no hay ideologías prohibidas.
-Libertad de proposición directa por distrito en la creación de la Constitución. Bajo el requisito de conseguir determinado número de firmas en su circunscripción, cualquier persona podrá defender una iniciativa en la Asamblea Nacional Constituyente. El diputado de su distrito tendrá libertad de voto independientemente de quién presente la propuesta.
-El Estado se encarga de dar los soportes de las campañas en igualdad de oportunidades. Fin de subvenciones y donaciones a partidos, sindicatos, patronal y candidatos.
-Los espacios públicos susceptibles de ser utilizados quedarán a disposición de los ciudadanos que lo soliciten para convocar eventos políticos.
-Espacios homologados y visibles habilitados en todos los grandes medios privados y públicos con los candidatos y proposiciones para la Constitución durante el periodo constituyente.
-Prohibición de compra de espacios publicitarios en calles y medios para propaganda política.
-Referéndum separado para la forma de Estado y para la forma de gobierno.


*Lista de apoyos :*


@Max Kraven
@IMPULSES
@VAMOS YA
@ivanito
@Incorrezto
@rudy Calzado
@Iris
@nekcab
@Jam
@Masacroso
@Nefersen
@politicodemadreputa
@Vamosya
@GreenBack
@das kind
@ACRATATOR
@kikepm
@Macarrones
@El Promotor
@johnston
@Vermiculus
@stiff upper lip
@BlueArrow
@Noksan
@2 años
@LUCIO Quincio Cincinato
@susenator
@Brigit
@atracurio
@Zawer74
Cota de Malla
@Odiseus
@Fudivarri
@Miguelohu
@AYN RANDiano2
@musul
@Faunodemar
@maran58
@mig15
@meteorito->tierra->boom->ok
@Advocatus reloaded
@mapachén
@miguelon36
@Jota-Erre
@eljusticiero
@elmegaduque
@Elvira9
@Emperador
@Falango
@guillotinator
@LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS
@Merto90
@pyzeer
@Rob1984
@Rusty_Chicken
@workmail
@Yáguernot
@distorsionQ
@jvega
@Blackbury
@fachacine
@Jikme
@Señor Rosa
@Edu.R
@El Comediante
@wardenclyffe
@qe12
@Capitán Fandiño
@Mr. Pwnage
@Pojo Micón
@Baubens
@ElGranHeroeAmericano
@potatosalsa
@lillypop
@jupiter999
@Scorium
@kerevienteya
@Elena.Madrid.VK.
@MediosConelCuloalAire
@Kyle Reese
@Conceptron
@terro6666
@MI6
@Cascoscuro
@InKilinaTor
@Pato Sentado
@Masateo
@Kurten
@Asurbanipal
@Baubens
@Aldair
@urbi et orbi 

*Para quien se quiera pillar una camiseta :*



Diseñar uno mismo | Spreadshirt


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (13 Feb 2017)

Un movimiento que terminará en manos de fascistas y neonazis.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (13 Feb 2017)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Un movimiento que terminará en manos de fascistas y neonazis.



¿Terminará? :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

De momento ya tienen infiltrao, o será compañero de viaje?



Elmasa dijo:


> *Lista de apoyos :*
> 
> 
> *El Promotor*


----------



## Elmasa (13 Feb 2017)

Sr. Pérez dijo:


> ¿Terminará? :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> De momento ya tienen infiltrao, o será compañero de viaje?



No sé qué tipo de miedo puede haber, o qué aprovechamiento puede hacer una ideología concreta de unos principios tan claros. Cada persona de la lista tiene una ideología diferente. Se buscan lo común, una reglas con las que disputar en libertad e igualdad de oportunidades cada uno con su ideología.


----------



## Bestiaju (13 Feb 2017)

Demasiado podemita entre los apoyos. Yo con esa chusma no voy ni a la vuelta de la esquina, lo siento.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (13 Feb 2017)

Uy, está el promotrollll ::
Pese a todo apúntame .


----------



## MediosConelCuloalAire (13 Feb 2017)

Si puedo ayudar en algo, lo apoyo, todo lo que sea acabar con esta basura criminal, hace falta movimiento.


----------



## Elmasa (13 Feb 2017)

Hecho  ...


----------



## Kyle Reese (13 Feb 2017)

Póngame.

Cuando haya que dar la cara para algo serio con nombres y deeneises, si llega el caso, verá como mengua la lista.


----------



## Elmasa (13 Feb 2017)

Añadido ...


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (13 Feb 2017)

es un movimiento patriota¿??


dar primero a los de aqui antes que a los futuros terroristas??

si es asi, apunteme


----------



## Vermiculus (13 Feb 2017)

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Ya era hora, pensaba que al final había quedado en nada la cosa




Conceptron dijo:


> es un movimiento patriota¿??
> 
> 
> dar primero a los de aqui antes que a los futuros terroristas??
> ...



Te contesto lo que le contesté a otro que preguntó lo mismo en el hilo ''fundacional''



> Este es un movimiento para que la sociedad civil, la gente si lo prefieres, pueda decidir sobre las cuestiones que le afectan directamente. Democracia real. Que tanto como si no quieres que entre ni un solo inmigrante como si quieres que adoptemos a tres por familia so pena de multa, sean los habitantes del país los que decidan, y no lo hagan por nosotros unos siniestros funcionarios de Centro-Europa.
> 
> 
> De todas formas juraría que a la mayoría que hay aquí nos parece una locura lo que está pasando en Europa y el bombardeo a los que nos someten los Mass-media con lo malos que somos lo Europeos que no acogemos a 10 o 20 millones de musulmanes


----------



## Marshal Law (13 Feb 2017)

Una lista de vaguedades e irrelevancias apoyada por varios libeggales, peperos y nazis.

Pasando


----------



## Elmasa (13 Feb 2017)

Marshal Law dijo:


> Una lista de vaguedades e irrelevancias apoyada por varios libeggales, peperos y nazis.
> 
> Pasando



Vaguedades son para ti cómo se constituye el poder político. No tiene importancia para tí, claro. Por eso todos se pelean y babean por él, desde Iglesias a Rajoy.

Sin libertad política no hay ideología aplicable que no acabe fracasando

---------- Post added 13-feb-2017 at 22:22 ----------




Conceptron dijo:


> es un movimiento patriota¿??
> 
> 
> dar primero a los de aqui antes que a los futuros terroristas??
> ...



Como bien dice Vermiculous. Te pongo.


----------



## terro6666 (13 Feb 2017)

Cuente con mi hacha y con mi escudo de lonchas de jamón


----------



## Elmasa (13 Feb 2017)

bestiaxu dijo:


> Demasiado podemita entre los apoyos. Yo con esa chusma no voy ni a la vuelta de la esquina, lo siento.



Vas en transporte público? vas en coche con otras personas que piensan diferente? Comes en restaurantes al lado de otras personas? Si lo haces es que compartes un objetivo con ellos, que es llegar a un sitio, comer etc., aunque muchos serán de otras ideologías, una vez allí cada uno tenga su propia tarea. Este manifiesto es un medio, es un transporte, no pasa nada porque haya otros sentados, si ayudan también a que el transporte se mueva.


----------



## favelados (13 Feb 2017)

Lo que se pide a los partidos es nada menos que un harakiri político y despúes convoquen elecciones constituyentes...

Supongo que en cuanto lean el manifiesto se autodisolveran y dejaran via libre


----------



## Elmasa (13 Feb 2017)

favelados dijo:


> Lo que se pide a los partidos es nada menos que un harakiri político y despúes convoquen elecciones constituyentes...
> 
> Supongo que en cuanto lean el manifiesto se autodisolveran y dejaran via libre



Eso es que lo apoyas, aunque no lo veas posible. Posible es la difusión del manifiesto. Yo en mi caso abogo por la abstención. Cuando estén solos otro gallo cantaría.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (13 Feb 2017)

No se pierde nada, aunque algunos de la lista sean igual de obtusos que un trozo de ladrillo.


----------



## ivanito (14 Feb 2017)

Tenemos que echar a andar esto, que llegue a la gente.
La legislatura en la que estamos tiene pinta de ser muy muy corta, Rajoy ya ha dicho que si el PSOE no aprueba los presupuestos de 2018 convocaría elecciones para dentro de un año. Para entonces este movimiento ya tiene que estar maduro, para que no vaya a votar ni el tato, y con una abstención del 60% se fuerce el proceso constituyente.
Mucha gente esta desengañada con Ciudadanos y Podemos, y el PSOE se ha descompuesto y sin visos de recuperación. Es ahora o nunca!!!

---------- Post added 14-feb-2017 at 00:46 ----------




favelados dijo:


> Lo que se pide a los partidos es nada menos que un harakiri político y despúes convoquen elecciones constituyentes...
> 
> Supongo que en cuanto lean el manifiesto se autodisolveran y dejaran via libre



El manifiesto lo tiene que leer la gente y dejar de ir a votar. Los políticos no van a soltar el poder por el manifiesto, pero sí que se verían obligados a hacerlo si la gente no les legitima con el voto y se revela con manifestaciones en la calle, pero esta vez no podrán sacarse de la manga un partido político que reconduzca la disidencia, pues el manifiesto es contra los partidos políticos, y además, ahora el objetivo es claro, y no como con el 15M, que no se llego a ninguna parte.

Yo tenia crucificados al PSOE, PP y a Podemos no lo votaría ni con un kilo de cocaína en vena, pero es que después de la traición de Ciudadanos soy huérfano de voto, y supongo que mucha gente también estará traicionada por ese partido, y que con la radicalización de Podemos ya no necesite votar al PP para salvar España del comunismo.

ES EL MOMENTO DE LA ABSTENCION MASIVA, que los políticos sepan que no les queremos, que no queremos su sistema corrupto y que queremos un proceso constituyente en libertad, y no tener cada vez menos soberanía en beneficio de unas elites putocráticas que dictan las ordenes desde Bruselas.

Además esto se va a juntar con los cambios que introduzca Trump en el panorama político mundial, con el Brexit, con Le Pen y con el auge de otros extremismos de derechas. La UE está herida de muerte. Es el momento de bombardear el sistema, o sino estaremos condenados para siempre.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (14 Feb 2017)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Un movimiento que terminará en manos de fascistas y neonazis.



Como ocurra eso se irá al garete rápido.


----------



## Ilmac_borrado (14 Feb 2017)

si no esta errejon yo no me apunto, ale queda dicho.


----------



## Elmasa (14 Feb 2017)

Meridional dijo:


> ¡¡Madmaxismo o muerte!!



Qué utilizarás en ese madmaxismo?? porque las bandas organizadas pueden acabar contigo.

---------- Post added 14-feb-2017 at 19:36 ----------




Ilmac dijo:


> si no esta errejon yo no me apunto, ale queda dicho.



Me parece que está, con pseudónimo


----------



## Kyle Reese (15 Feb 2017)

Arriba.

No, abajo la partidocracia.


----------



## kerevienteya (15 Feb 2017)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Un movimiento que terminará en manos de fascistas y neonazis.



fascista= todo el que no trague lo que yo diga?


----------



## Edmond (15 Feb 2017)

Vamos, que le habéis copiado el programa a trevijano.


----------



## Vermiculus (15 Feb 2017)

Edmond dijo:


> Vamos, que le habéis copiado el programa a trevijano.



¿Algún punto en concreto que no te guste? Cuéntanos más.


----------



## Odiseus (16 Feb 2017)

ivanito dijo:


> ES EL MOMENTO DE LA ABSTENCION MASIVA, que los políticos sepan que no les queremos, que no queremos su sistema corrupto y que queremos un proceso constituyente en libertad, y no tener cada vez menos soberanía en beneficio de unas elites putocráticas que dictan las ordenes desde Bruselas.



Amén, ese es el camino.


----------



## stiff upper lip (16 Feb 2017)

favelados dijo:


> Lo que se pide a los partidos es nada menos que un harakiri político y despúes convoquen elecciones constituyentes...
> 
> Supongo que en cuanto lean el manifiesto se autodisolveran y dejaran via libre




No es un harakiri, es una estocada, la que les daría el pueblo al retirar su apoyo al sistema que los sustenta.

---------- Post added 16-feb-2017 at 05:56 ----------




Edmond dijo:


> Vamos, que le habéis copiado el programa a trevijano.



Mas bien lo suscribimos punto por punto.


----------



## Elmasa (16 Feb 2017)

Más de uno se cree que el Estado es el nuevo Dios, que todo lo puedo y que a su juego hay que asimilarse. Poco les queda para darse cuenta de que en la política votar fue importante sólo una reducida parte de su historia.

---------- Post added 16-feb-2017 at 07:54 ----------




terro6666 dijo:


> Cuente con mi hacha y con mi escudo de lonchas de jamón



dentro !


----------



## Elmasa (16 Feb 2017)

Meridional dijo:


> Elmasa dijo:
> 
> 
> > Qué utilizarás en ese madmaxismo?? porque las bandas organizadas pueden acabar contigo.
> ...


----------



## Elmasa (16 Feb 2017)

Parriba, qué hay que hacer para poner una chincheta amigos?


----------



## Baubens (16 Feb 2017)

No veo la expropiacion de todos los sectores estrategicos, eliminacion de autonomias y provincias....


----------



## Elmasa (16 Feb 2017)

Baubens dijo:


> No veo la expropiacion de todos los sectores estrategicos, eliminacion de autonomias y provincias....



Se pide que cada uno pueda defender su modelo sin censuras. Como en este foro, pero que no caiga en saco roto como aquí. Que nos movilicemos para que las personas activas políticamente puedan competir en un proceso en libertad para constituir el PODER. Vamos, no la mierda que tenemos.


----------



## MI6 (16 Feb 2017)

Métame a mi también, gracias.


----------



## Cascoscuro (16 Feb 2017)

Me apunto con mi EDC y mi mochila de supervivencia to' makea


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (16 Feb 2017)

Sabeis que en el momento en que no le deis un carguito a Theman, os derroira con su afilada pluma y creativo ingenio?


----------



## Elmasa (16 Feb 2017)

Dentro ! !!!


----------



## Kyle Reese (16 Feb 2017)

Elmasa dijo:


> Parriba, qué hay que hacer para poner una chincheta amigos?



Pídeselo educadamente al Presi y a lo mejor tienes suerte y lo pillas de buenas.



SanStalin dijo:


> Sabeis que en el momento en que no le deis un carguito a Theman, os derroira con su afilada pluma y creativo ingenio?



Eres el de tag... ¿Me equivoco?

Junio 2016------> 10.394.047 frikis absteniendose de votar castuzos. O un 30,16 % del censo electoral, como prefieras.


----------



## Txomin Norris (16 Feb 2017)

Pero qué hay del Jenaro? Y la autodeterminación a la carta para los territorios más ricos? Nadie va a bramar por los escasos pagapensiones que sostenemos? Sin estas lineas rojas no vamos a ningún lado. Pero si se busca tertuliano portavoz para la massmedia me llamáis, ok?

Enviado desde mi Aqua Shine 4G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stiff upper lip (17 Feb 2017)

Txomin Norris dijo:


> Pero qué hay del Jenaro? Y la autodeterminación a la carta para los territorios más ricos? Nadie va a bramar por los escasos pagapensiones que sostenemos? Sin estas lineas rojas no vamos a ningún lado. Pero si se busca tertuliano portavoz para la massmedia me llamáis, ok?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aqua Shine 4G mediante Tapatalk



Que no es eso, que lo único que nos importa son las reglas del juego, no las jugadas.

Eso ya es cosa de cada uno.


----------



## Edmond (17 Feb 2017)

Yo ya estoy en el MCRC


----------



## Elmasa (17 Feb 2017)

Edmond dijo:


> Yo ya estoy en el MCRC



Genial, pero el MCRC aún buscando algo parecido, defiende una república que puede no compartir todo el mundo. Esta iniciativa busca un punto en común en burbuja para actuar, y un proceso de libertad ideológica que es lo que hay aquí y en eso sí coincide con el MCRC.


----------



## Odiseus (17 Feb 2017)

Arriba el hilo.


----------



## Elmasa (17 Feb 2017)

No nos dejan la chincheta amigos, habrá que currárselo. Arriba


----------



## Elmasa (23 Feb 2017)

kasiana dijo:


> La posición 40. kaslana, ¿corresponde por un casual a mi nick?
> No recuerdo haber pedido expresamente mi inclusión en ninguna plataforma o lista o grupo.
> 
> Si la respuesta es afirmativa, Elmasa, por favor, te ruego elimines mi nick de esa lista. No quiero figurar en nada que yo no haya manifestado personalmente adherirme.
> ...



He incluído a todo aquel que votó en el proceso de elección de imagen y lema del movimiento burbujista. No sé para qué votaste si no lo apoyabas, trolleo quizás? Te quito sin problemas


----------



## Elmasa (24 Feb 2017)

Seguimos huérfanos de héroes. Todos se quejan en es este foro, pero hay poco movimiento.


----------



## InKilinaTor (24 Feb 2017)

Apunteme oiga


----------



## Elmasa (24 Feb 2017)

Apuntado !!!!!!!


----------



## Masateo (24 Feb 2017)

Apúnteseme.

Pero me paice a mí, que para que la gente quiera participar en una democracia directa (en pan Suiza me valdría), queda mucho camino.

Con lo agustito que se está en una dictadura. "Un estado de extraordinaria placidez" que decía Mayor Oreja. "Ya pagamos a los políticos para que piensen" decía Homer Simpson.

No me extrañaría que si se consigue, el único acto soberano que haría el personal sería exlamar al unísono "Por favor, que alguien tome nuestro poder y que se haga lo de antes. Gracias."

No lo veo para este milenio.


----------



## Elmasa (24 Feb 2017)

Masateo dijo:


> Apúnteseme.
> 
> Pero me paice a mí, que para que la gente quiera participar en una democracia directa (en pan Suiza me valdría), queda mucho camino.
> 
> ...




y otro más!


----------



## Blas el Empalador (24 Feb 2017)

Si hubiera unas elecciones generales con la gente tan hasta los huevos que se diese una abstención del 60% o incluso más no pasaría nada. NADA.

Habría quizá la noche de la jornada electoral una breve referencia de los candidatos ante los medios para lamentar la baja participación pero en todo caso celebrando el clima de normalidad durante la "fiesta de la democracia", y al día siguiente reparto de carguitos y a exprimir al contribuyente cuatro años más. Todo ello mientras nos siguen metiendo la agenda NWO con calzador (las órdenes del tío Soros no se cuestionan).

Quien crea que pasaría algo por una abstención del 60%, del 70% o del 80% verdaderamente no comprende cómo es la casta política de este santo país.


----------



## Masateo (24 Feb 2017)

Blas el Empalador dijo:


> Si hubiera unas elecciones generales con la gente tan hasta los huevos que se diese una abstención del 60% o incluso más no pasaría nada. NADA.
> 
> Habría quizá la noche de la jornada electoral una breve referencia de los candidatos ante los medios para lamentar la baja participación pero en todo caso celebrando el clima de normalidad durante la "fiesta de la democracia", y al día siguiente reparto de carguitos y a exprimir al contribuyente cuatro años más. Todo ello mientras nos siguen metiendo la agenda NWO con calzador (las órdenes del tío Soros no se cuestionan).
> 
> Quien crea que pasaría algo por una abstención del 60%, del 70% o del 80% verdaderamente no comprende cómo es la casta política de este santo país.



Pienso como tú, en general soy derrotista. Pero oye, hace casi 90 años se instauró una república a raíz de los resultados de unas elecciones municipales.


----------



## Kurten (24 Feb 2017)

Apúntame a mi también.


----------



## Blas el Empalador (25 Feb 2017)

Masateo dijo:


> Pienso como tú, en general soy derrotista. Pero oye, hace casi 90 años se instauró una república a raíz de los resultados de unas elecciones municipales.



¿Y de qué sirvió esa república? Condujo a una sociedad cada vez más enfrentada y dividida, y ya sabemos cómo acabó aquello. Los políticos saben explotar las diferencias entre los ciudadanos en su provecho: lo hacían entonces y lo hacen ahora.

Y en cuanto a lo de abstenerse, insisto en que no sirve absolutamente de nada. Lo que sirve es votar a partidos (de izquierda o de derecha, según sean las ideas de cada cual) que se opongan al actual estado de cosas. Esos partidos son fácilmente identificables porque jamás se les da cancha en los medios, y porque se oponen a la agenda NWO (inmigracionismo, feminazismo) y a la castuza (administración hipertrofiada, privilegios...).


----------



## Masateo (25 Feb 2017)

Blas el Empalador dijo:


> ¿Y de qué sirvió esa república? Condujo a una sociedad cada vez más enfrentada y dividida, y ya sabemos cómo acabó aquello. Los políticos saben explotar las diferencias entre los ciudadanos en su provecho: lo hacían entonces y lo hacen ahora.



Yo no entro en las consecuencias. Yo solo digo que, aunque percibo que es imposible que las cosas cambien, ha habido casos en los que, de una forma en principio chorra, ha habido cambios profundos.


----------



## Elmasa (25 Feb 2017)

kasiana dijo:


> ¿Que yo voté qué? Como no me lo demuestres.... no me acuerdo, amigo.
> Troleo me parece lo tuyo, que por engrosar la lista no te importa coger las cosas por los pelos.
> Además, hacer plataformas o grupitos en lista me parece infantil, sinceramente. Y lo de apropiarse 'Burbujista' ya ocurrió con JCB y su Colectivo, fíjate tú.
> 
> Un saludo.



Pues sí votaste, puedes comprobarlo en este hilo. http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/860997-mpb-movimiento-burbujista-votacion-de-logo.html

Pero tranqui que ya no estás. A otra cosa. Un saludo


----------



## Elmasa (25 Feb 2017)

kasiana dijo:


> Pues debo ser una inútil, porque yo no veo mi nick ni en los comentarios del hilo ni en un agradecimiento a ninguno de éstos.
> 
> Lo siento.
> 
> Un saludo.



Estabas en los votos. Yo no he añadido a nadie que no haya participado, entre otras cosas porque no sabía ni que existiera tu nick. No pasa nada, ya se quitó.


----------



## terraenxebre (25 Feb 2017)

bestiaxu dijo:


> Demasiado podemita entre los apoyos. Yo con esa chusma no voy ni a la vuelta de la esquina, lo siento.



Concuerdo..... +10 caracteres


----------



## Elmasa (26 Feb 2017)

Si coincides con los principios , lo importante es el compromiso por esas ideas. Que es común. Después cada uno que defienda lo que crea en adelante.


----------



## kikepm (26 Feb 2017)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Un movimiento que terminará en manos de fascistas y neonazis.



Un país que YA está en manos de "fascistas y neonazis", y otros grupos aún peores, criminales, ególatras, psicópatas y demás que gobiernan medios del estado y partidos.

Así que NO TENEMOS NADA QUE PERDER.

Exactamente la misma razón por la que toda persona de bien debió apoyar en principio a Podemos, hasta el momento en que se consumó la traición. No ahora obviamente.


----------



## kikepm (27 Feb 2017)

Arriba .


----------



## Baubens (27 Feb 2017)

me Huno, y el derecho de pernada?


----------



## Elmasa (27 Feb 2017)

Baubens dijo:


> me Huno, y el derecho de pernada?



+1 dentro también


----------



## Elmasa (27 Feb 2017)

La subida del día


----------



## jupiter999 (1 Mar 2017)

te doy el thanks aunque sea solo por la intención y las ganas de hacer algo desde eso que difusamente en España llamamos "sociedad civil"

no sé si entre los objetivos del movimiento está el de hacer una quedada pública, si es así, tened en cuenta que hay un límite legal de número de personas, a partir del cual se considera como manifestación, creo que es 19... informaos antes de hacer nada, y sobre todo, además del logo, acompañad vuestro manifiesto con la bandera lisa de España

si finalmente hay quedada, y en número superior a tres personas rollo power trío a lo Café Quijano, no me quiero ni imaginar qué podría salir de una convocatoria que reuniese a Rudy Calzado, Nefersen, El Promotor, Bluearrow, Cota de Malla, AYN RANDiano2, musul, Pojo Micón, Elena.Madrid.VK, MI6 y Asurbanipal. 

si renunciáis a "España", en todos los sentidos, poco futuro tendrá la iniciativa


----------



## Elmasa (1 Mar 2017)

jupiter999 dijo:


> te doy el thanks aunque sea solo por la intención y las ganas de hacer algo desde eso que difusamente en España llamamos "sociedad civil"
> 
> no sé si entre los objetivos del movimiento está el de hacer una quedada pública, si es así, tened en cuenta que hay un límite legal de número de personas, a partir del cual se considera como manifestación, creo que es 19... informaos antes de hacer nada, y sobre todo, además del logo, acompañad vuestro manifiesto con la bandera lisa de España
> 
> ...




La base para construir un sistema tiene que ser la población española y su territorio. Pero que cada uno apueste por la bandera que quiera. Teniendo en cuenta que queremos un proceso de libertad, la bandera es algo secundario, se decidirá en el proceso.

Por cierto, si quieres convocar una reunión sólo tienes que crear un hilo con el MB ó MPB delante que indique que convocas a la gente que apoye la iniciativa.

Una de las convocatorias puede ser para después de las elecciones francesas, cuando se vea el percal que viene a Europa. Un saludo.


----------



## Elmasa (1 Mar 2017)

kasiana dijo:


> Querido, una encuesta no pública...
> 
> Votar en una encuesta que parecía de broma y colgada en la guardería no creo que justifique la pertenencia ni compromiso con ningún tipo de 'movement or motion'.
> 
> Suerte y a por el toro.



Vale, que "parecía de broma". Ya hemos llegado al fondo del problema. Ya está, ya se ha quitado. Seguimos para bingo.


----------



## Elmasa (2 Mar 2017)

El up del día


----------



## Elmasa (2 Mar 2017)

QUé horror que alguien crea que otra persona apoya una iniciativa por votar en una encuesta en la que se elegía el lema y el logo de esa iniciativa. Con principios y logos elaborados por muchos, con tiempo invertido en redacción y sin ningún gag ni mención a la coña *ni en los comentarios, ni en el post de comienzo del hilo, ni en los 3 hilos anteriores creados para discusión. * Lo más normal es que esa persona esté loca o tonta y pierda su tiempo recopilando textos, haciendo encuestas, e intentando movilizar a la gente del foro para hacer la coña. Y el problema lo tengo yo. No te jode.


Por cierto, ya te he pedido disculpas y te he quitado . Nadie más de los votos me ha pedido que lo quite. POr favor, no le des más bola, prefiero que me suba el hilo alguien que tenga que aportar para que esto crezca.


----------



## kikepm (2 Mar 2017)

Elmasa dijo:


> Por cierto, ya te he pedido disculpas y te he quitado . Nadie más de los votos me ha pedido que lo quite. POr favor, no le des más bola, prefiero que me suba el hilo alguien que tenga que aportar para que esto crezca.



Ni puto caso.

Está claro que no es para tanto, el tema quedó zanjado en tu primera respuesta.
A mi me parece muy sospechosa su fingida, e irrazonablemente insistente, indignación.

Salud


----------



## Elmasa (3 Mar 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Ni puto caso.
> 
> Está claro que no es para tanto, el tema quedó zanjado en tu primera respuesta.
> A mi me parece muy sospechosa su fingida, e irrazonablemente insistente, indignación.
> ...



Está claro que hay que organizar algo, la UE se va a ala mierda y el impago español va a convertir esto en una jungla. Si no extendemos alternativa acabamos con Estado fallido o con nuevo caudillaje. 
PAVOR.

HACE FALTA PROMOVER REVOLUCIÓN DEMOCRÁTICA EN BURBUJA


----------



## Kyle Reese (3 Mar 2017)

Los partidos viejos roban, prevarican, malversan, enchufan, coleguean con los banqueros, recortan las escasas libertades.

Los partidos nuevos están ahí para crear malestar en la sociedad y les importa un carajo las verdaderas inquietudes del día a día de todos los ciudadanos. Además presentan alarmantes síntomas como candidatos a repetir los viejos problemas

Solución: despartidización.


----------



## Elmasa (3 Mar 2017)

Kyle Reese dijo:


> Los partidos viejos roban, prevarican, malversan, enchufan, coleguean con los banqueros, recortan las escasas libertades.
> 
> Los partidos nuevos están ahí para crear malestar en la sociedad y les importa un carajo las verdaderas inquietudes del día a día de todos los ciudadanos. Además presentan alarmantes síntomas como candidatos a repetir los viejos problemas
> 
> Solución: despartidización.



Está claro que hasta que no aparezcan las opiniones en favor de la libertad política en los grandes medios es imposible que la sociedad se sume a algo que no sea un partido. Para la mayoría de la población es la única opción posible.


----------



## kikepm (3 Mar 2017)

Elmasa dijo:


> Está claro que hay que organizar algo, la UE se va a ala mierda y el impago español va a convertir esto en una jungla. Si no extendemos alternativa acabamos con Estado fallido o con nuevo caudillaje.
> PAVOR.
> 
> HACE FALTA PROMOVER REVOLUCIÓN DEMOCRÁTICA EN BURBUJA



Personalmente hace tiempo que perdí toda esperanza. Creo que lo mejor, menos malo, que puede suceder es simplemente que reviente todo, impago de deuda, recorte draconiano de salarios públicos y pensiones, y salida de Cataluña de España.

No confío ya en procesos dentro del régimen.

Pero por supuesto apoyo 100% tu propuesta, como cualquier español honesto debería. Lo cual es mucho pedir, la mitad de la población vive del expolio y la otra está narcotizada o aborregada.

---------- Post added 03-mar-2017 at 17:20 ----------




kasiana dijo:


> No es indignación, *kikepm*. No vi esos hilos que comenta Elmasa donde se discutió el contenido ni tampoco presencié quién ni cómo ni dónde se creó el contenido. No soy "carne" de este subforo.



Perfecto. Me parece que no hay nada más que decir.


----------



## Vermiculus (3 Mar 2017)

¿y ahora qué?


----------



## Lerhit (3 Mar 2017)

Elmasa dijo:


> Vas en transporte público? vas en coche con otras personas que piensan diferente? Comes en restaurantes al lado de otras personas? Si lo haces es que compartes un objetivo con ellos, que es llegar a un sitio, comer etc., aunque muchos serán de otras ideologías, una vez allí cada uno tenga su propia tarea. Este manifiesto es un medio, es un transporte, no pasa nada porque haya otros sentados, si ayudan también a que el transporte se mueva.



Si que pasa, que es gente que cuando las cosas no van como ellos quieren tratan de deslegitimarlo todo y ejercer la censura o lo que haga falta para imponer sus ideas. 

Mirad lo que hicieron en la segunda república, mirad como ahora no aceptan la democracia tildando de golpe de estado el gobierno de Rajoy, esta gente es el principal problema de España y hasta que no hagamos algo con ellos no vamos a prosperar, porque ellos hasta que no tengan una bota pisándoles la cabeza no van a entender cual es la puta realidad y van a continuar malmetiendo y reventándolo todo.


----------



## Elmasa (4 Mar 2017)

Podemos es una creación del sistema para devolver a la gente al voto. Esta última purga es la definitiva para tener un podemos dócil que aguante a gente con ilusión sin crecer demasiado. Es de manual. Crear conflicto para manejarlo. Por eso las grandes TVdominadas por la derecha le dan bola y al resto no.

---------- Post added 04-mar-2017 at 10:10 ----------




Lerhit dijo:


> Si que pasa, que es gente que cuando las cosas no van como ellos quieren tratan de deslegitimarlo todo y ejercer la censura o lo que haga falta para imponer sus ideas.
> 
> Mirad lo que hicieron en la segunda república, mirad como ahora no aceptan la democracia tildando de golpe de estado el gobierno de Rajoy, esta gente es el principal problema de España y hasta que no hagamos algo con ellos no vamos a prosperar, porque ellos hasta que no tengan una bota pisándoles la cabeza no van a entender cual es la puta realidad y van a continuar malmetiendo y reventándolo todo.




Si los principios están claros y definidos, no hay posibilidad de que los violentos lo aprovechen en su favor. Pero para ello tenemos que ser muchos con estos mismos objetivos:::X


----------



## Vermiculus (22 Mar 2017)

Subo hilo. (+22 carácteres extra)


----------



## Elmasa (22 Mar 2017)

Ahora sólo hay que utilizar este canal y otros para convocatorias en internet primero. Difusión de las ideas. Y cuando tenga sentido, en la calle.

Empezando por la imagen, el , los mensajes de democracia o madmax, LIbertad política no sólo para los partidos, libertad ideológica y lucha contra los mass media que nos imponen su agenda. 

::::::


----------



## otro parmenides (22 Mar 2017)

Aunque estoy bastante de vuelta de todas estas cosas, me apunto.

Por mí que no quede.


----------



## Vermiculus (23 Mar 2017)

otro parmenides dijo:


> Aunque estoy bastante de vuelta de todas estas cosas, me apunto.
> 
> Por mí que no quede.



Pero mójate un poco más hombre ::

¿Por qué te dan vuelta estas cosas? ¿Votas en la fiesta de la democracia? ¿Crees que hay democracia en España? ¿Qué opinas de los Mass-media? ¿Y del feminismo actual, los refugees, la UE, los niños con vulva?

Un poco de vidilla a esto hombre.:: :: ::


----------



## Elmasa (1 Abr 2017)

Arriba los movimientos libres y fuera de los partidos


----------



## Vermiculus (21 Nov 2017)

¿Qué fue del forero Elmasa y del Movimiento Burbujista?


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (22 Nov 2017)

Pues no lo sé, he visto ahora este hilo.

Es una pena que con los recursos del foro no se monte nada.

Pero si se quiere cambiar algo la única opción es que representantes de todas las opciones se reunan para acordar unos mínimos como está en el principio del hilo.

Escoger representantes en un foro sin conocerse es algo utópico pero no imposible.

Y eso teniendo en cuenta de que todos los foros en España con un grado de importancia queremos o no están controlados por robots y los servicios de inteligencia, delincuencia informátiva de las fuerzas de seguridad.

El sistema te tiene cogido si o si y solo la clandestinidad te sirve para planificar, por que en un foro se descubre todo enseguida y no sirve a la larga.

Eso sí, estamos viendo como el arma individual del consumo es algo que no lo puede controlar, pero que es un recurso exparcido.

Si se concentrase ese recurso sabiéndolo dirigir con las medidas adecuadas, es treméndamente mortífero.

Del consumo al movimiento, esa debería ser la trayectoria.


----------



## Elmasa (3 May 2018)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> Pues no lo sé, he visto ahora este hilo.
> 
> Es una pena que con los recursos del foro no se monte nada.
> 
> ...





Estoy de acuerdo, con los ataques que va a recibir el foro, va a tener que dar la car alguien, y esos alguien tienen que tener presencia en medios. 

Debemos iniciar una selección de personas que defiendan los principios de libertad en red y EN LA REALIDAD. Y que algunos foreros decidan dar un paso al frente. Voy a iniciar un hilo.


----------



## Odiseus (3 May 2018)

Hombre Elmasa, bien hallado de nuevo, se echaban de menos tus buenos hilos.


----------



## Vermiculus (9 May 2018)

Elmasa, yo te invoco.

La situación de ataque a los foros es clave. No hay mejor momento para que surja el Movimiento Burbujista.


----------



## Joaquim (9 May 2018)

*El relato del bando forero. *

El relato del bando forero.


----------



## Ajoporro (22 Sep 2018)

La única forma de acabar con la corrupción y sus redes clientelares es bajando los impuestos.
Hay que quitarles a los políticos y a su casta el dinero de las manos.
En la reforma de la Constitución que ustedes propugnan debe aparecer la cantidad máxima que un gobierno puede extorsionar al pueblo ... un 33%.

En esa nueva Constitución debe reflejar que la suma de todos los impuestos, directos e indirectos, que todos los gobiernos, municipal, nacional y europeo, no puede sobrepasar el 33% de la renta de los ciudadanos, como mucho, y en los tramos más altos.

IRPF, IVA, impuestos indirectos sobre carburantes y electricidad, céntimos sanitarios y la puta que los parió a todos ... no debe sobrepasar el 33% de la riqueza de los ciudadanos. En ningún caso en tiempo de paz. Hacerlo debería suponer la cárcel para el responsable político que lo permita. Así de claro.

No he dicho impuestos autonómicos porque las autonomías deben desaparecer pos falta de financiación. Si no hay dinero, no hay autonomías, ni Conciertos Económicos, ni Haciendas Forales, ni su puta madre.

Todo partido que promueva el subir los impuestos ( PP, PSOE, PODEMOS ...) deben ser declarados ladrones y extorsionadores e ilegalizarlos. Su único interés es poner más dinero en manos de los corruptos. Contra la corrupción, BAJADA DE IMPUESTOS, es la única solución. Cortarles las vías de financiación a los delincuentes.

Listas abiertas. Cambiar la ley electoral. Presidente del Gobierno elegido directamente, en circunscripción única a 2 vueltas. A lo gabacho.

Congreso. Elección de diputados directamente. No soporto ver de diputado a un elemento que se ha presentado como número 3 por Murcia. Me hubiese cortado la mano antes de votarle, y ahí está, como diputado con mi voto. Yo voté al cabeza de la lista, no a los demás impresentables. Con mis concejales pasa igual.

Senado, igual. Elección directa de senadores. 2 por provincia. El Senado redacta los presupuestos del estado, el congreso los aprueba, el Presidente deshace empates.

Incorporen ésto en su lista del Movimiento Burbu y me apunto.


Y, además, opino que la Constitución del 78 debe ser destruida.


----------



## kikepm (23 Sep 2018)

Las limitaciones constitucionales tienen un problema como el caso USAno ha demostrado bien.

Los que las interpretan son parte del propio entramado del estado, y con el tiempo van a tender a interpretar los artículos y enmiendans en la forma más laxa para permitir al estado ejercer el mismo tipo de despotismo que los reyes de antaño.


Además, la medición de deuda respecto del PIB como ese 33% del que hablas, que me parece correcto, es fácilmente falsificable por la clase política que tiene las riendas de las estadísticas del estado, vía falsificación de los índices de precios y del deflactor del PIB.


La única manera de controlar al estado es ELIMINÁNDOLO DE LA ECUACIÓN.


----------



## Ajoporro (23 Sep 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> Las limitaciones constitucionales tienen un problema como el caso USAno ha demostrado bien.
> 
> Los que las interpretan son parte del propio entramado del estado, y con el tiempo van a tender a interpretar los artículos y enmiendans en la forma más laxa para permitir al estado ejercer el mismo tipo de despotismo que los reyes de antaño.
> 
> ...



Me imagino todos esos problemas. Pero con listas abiertas siempre habrá políticos relativamente honestos, o candidatos. Ahora todo lo deciden 3 partidos políticos y algunas cadenas de comunicación. Hay que descentralizar las decisiones políticas y centralizar las instituciones. Falsificar las estadísticas e interpretar la Constitución son peligros serios. Pero la mamandurria actual es una realidad que hay que parar o hundirán al país en la miseria económica y moral.


----------



## kikepm (23 Sep 2018)

Ya lo han hecho


----------



## Elmasa (1 Jun 2020)

Sacando jilos del armario. Ahora que los de Vox caen del guindo como los de Potemos.


----------



## Aldair (1 Jun 2020)

Apoyo el movimiento


----------



## Elmasa (1 Jun 2020)

Actualizado


----------



## lagartiniano (4 Ene 2023)

Vengo al jilo por una cita en otro jilo, me parece bien casi todo, menos lo de los partidos, son un mal innecesario.

La idea para la camiseta me gusta, no obstante


----------



## Jevitronka (Lunes a la(s) 1:39 PM)

Faltan las putas y la caca


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (Lunes a la(s) 1:44 PM)

calla ya marginao


----------

